# Certification Comparative Difficulty



## tim19889 (Jan 24, 2010)

A+, Network+, Security+, MCP, MCITP: Enterprise Administrator, CCNA, CEH, and CISSP. How would you rank this in terms of difficulty obtaining and studying for? I'm working on my A+ now and finding it challenging but nothing I can't handle. This is my first cert I'm working towards and I want to get a whole bunch of others ones including the ones listed above so I was just wondering how do those other certs compare in difficulty/study time required to the A+ cert? Thanks


----------



## testengeer (Feb 19, 2010)

Of course the initial certification in each category is the easiest. Comptia's A+, Microsoft's MCP and Cisco's CCNA. They get progressively more difficult. I've never attempted a Cisco certification, but the Microosft certifications are definetly more difficult. You know Microsoft !!!! But they are just require more commitment. I'm not telling you what to do, but after the A+, I don't think the remaining Comptia certifications just don't give you the bang for your time and money. I would go after a Microsoft or Cicso certification. Microsoft's MCSE requires five exams if I am not mistaken, but that is a certification that is respected throught our field. Comparable by some to a bachelor's degree. Good Luck and Keep Studying.


----------



## tim19889 (Jan 24, 2010)

DANG! MCSE comparable to a bachelors degree?? I hope it doesn't take four years to get like a bachelor's D lol. Ight so tell me this, if it takes me three months (whilst working full time) to get my A+, how long would you guess it would take to get my MCSE?? I'm dedicating about 10-12 hours per week to studying right now.


----------



## testengeer (Feb 19, 2010)

Your can read about all their certifications at Microsoft's website


----------



## JensonJay (Mar 15, 2010)

tim19889 said:


> DANG! MCSE comparable to a bachelors degree?? I hope it doesn't take four years to get like a bachelor's D lol. Ight so tell me this, if it takes me three months (whilst working full time) to get my A+, how long would you guess it would take to get my MCSE?? I'm dedicating about 10-12 hours per week to studying right now.


hi mate, i too am going towards the MCSA, MCSE currently on the MCDST just now. it will go ... MCDST > MCSA > MCSE .... ur MCDST will take bout 6 months to do providing ur given study time (mines is 12.5 hours per week - split accross mon to friday) the MCSA will take about a year of study mibi a little longer and the MCSE perhaps year n a half to 2 years, BUT the MCSA can be used as credits towards MCSE ..... just like the MCDST can help towards MCSA ect .... BUT i am putting my horses on hold for now because i have heard that Microsoft are retiring the exams for MCSA, MCSE ... so might be wasted. the certification MCSE is not getting retired but the exams to obtain it are, so i am holding off just now tillo i know whats happening. (think they are going down the MCITP server 2008) route now.my advice fella: Stay on track with ur current cert, then go to MCDST, by that time you will know what is happening with MCSA, MCSE

feel free to drop me any emails for questions on the course.


----------



## JensonJay (Mar 15, 2010)

also, one more thing. i always hear people going on about which is better "Certifiction from microsoft or Degree from uni"? ... a certification will prove your skills in a specific field (which is what most employers will look for) and a degree focuses on the bigger picture. if you go for a job in Desktop Support/ Support Analyst and you hold MCDST/MCSA ect then you will be more likley to get taken on then the guy that holds an IT degree (given both have no job experience) the reason being ur certs in MCDST, MCSA tell the employer "THIS IS WHAT I CAN DO... I AM SPECIALIZED IN THAT FIELD, MY CERT PROVES THIS" certs are more focused on specific skills which is what the employer will look for ... doesnt want to waste his time, he just looks for what skills he needs to fill and the people with the skills to do THAT job..... my opinion ..... make your own mind up (my opinion was based upon years of searching and employer feedback ect) ...


----------

